# Build own freebsd including own packages



## svan (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello ,

*I* want to build my own *F*ree*BSD* iso

*S*o *I* got this sites:

http://romana.now.ie/writing/customfreebsdiso.html
http://www.cyclecide.com/~rudy/example/custom-freebsd.html
http://www.gsoft.com.au/~doconnor/FreeBSD-release.html
http://wiki.idefix.fechner.net/index.php/FreeBSD-Build_Own_CD

My question is, how can *I* make one *F*ree*BSD* CD to include for example mysql server already installed and few others softwares. What *I* want to do is to make one *F*ree*BSD* CD to get it installed with mysql, apache and all of other packages that *I* need. *H*ow can *I* make *F*ree*BSD* iso to have all of this included in this iso without required to install once again.

*I*f any has any tutorial, help link, please help, thanks a lot.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2012)

[thread=3888]Posting in Howtos & FAQs[/thread]

Moved to a better place.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2012)

Have a look at release(7) and the scripts in /usr/src/release/.


----------

